# Wizard Help



## Beorn (Aug 10, 2002)

> ‘Thorin and Company to Burglar Baggins greeting! For your hospitality our sincerest thanks, and for your offer of professional assistance our grateful acceptance. Terms: cash on delivery, up to and not exceeding one fourteenth of total profits (if any); all travelling expenses guaranteed in any event; funeral expenses to be defrayed by us or our representatives, if occasion arises and the matter is not otherwise arranged for.
> ‘Thinking it unnecessary to disturb your esteemed repose, we have proceeded in advance to make requisite preparations, and shall await your respected person at the Green Dragon Inn, Bywater, at 11 a.m. sharp. Trusting that you will be punctual.
> ‘We have the honour to remain
> ‘Yours deeply
> ...



Do you think Gandalf was in a devilish mood and 'moved' Bilbo outside? When you read the passage, you'll think Gandalf had something to do with Bilbo's forgetfullness of the moment....


----------



## blu_orb (Aug 10, 2002)

doesn't seemed far fetched...in fact, it seems rather likely. gandalf could be rather unscrupulous at times


----------



## Ravenna (Aug 10, 2002)

Not necessarily magical involvement though, if you recall, Bilbo's 'tookish' side had already awoken the previous night and if Gandalf 'pushed' a bit then Bilbo found himself giving in to that side of his nature almost before realising what was going on. I'm not so sure that Gandalf had any certain reason for Bilbo going on this quest at the time, except he felt it would be good for him, although I suppose he may have had a vague feeling that it may be more important in the long run.


----------



## Beorn (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ravenna _
> *Not necessarily magical involvement though, if you recall, Bilbo's 'tookish' side had already awoken the previous night and if Gandalf 'pushed' a bit then Bilbo found himself giving in to that side of his nature almost before realising what was going on. I'm not so sure that Gandalf had any certain reason for Bilbo going on this quest at the time, except he felt it would be good for him, although I suppose he may have had a vague feeling that it may be more important in the long run. *



I'd say it was more a vague feeling:


> I have chosen Mr Baggins and that ought to be enough for all of you. If I say he is a Burglar, a Burglar he is, or will be when the time comes. There is a lot more in him that you guess, and a deal more than he has any idea of himself. You may (possibly) all live to thank me yet. Now Bilbo, my boy, fetch the lamp, and let’s have a little light on this!’


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 12, 2002)

I think the key is that Bilbo found himself outside without his normal walking "supplies" not that he found himself outside at all.


----------

